# "Dance of the Goblins" for Orchestra



## TwoPhotons (Feb 13, 2015)

Here's a piece of music I wrote, inspired by composers like Dukas, Lyadov and Berlioz. I hope some of you find it enjoyable, and would appreciate any and all feedback!


----------



## adrien (Sep 12, 2016)

I really enjoyed this.

It did remind me a lot of Harry Potter. In a good way. I guess they borrowed from Berlioz for that as well.

The sounds are also great, I'd love to know what VSTIs you are using.


----------



## TwoPhotons (Feb 13, 2015)

Thank you adrien! The samples are virtually all Orchestral Tools Berlin Series. It is pricey, but I think if you want to sound realistic whilst retaining control of "what each instrument does", then it's one of the best out there currently.


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

Nice virtual sounds, very believable.

Great orchestration. You got skills.


----------



## Enthalpy (Apr 15, 2020)

Wow! I like especially the nice use of the instruments, including the percussions.
The piece must be fun to play too. Did you propose it to orchestras?


----------

